# Guess snowboarding is not for everyone



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

So I took three coworkers with me snowboarding yesterday, two of them quit just after 1 hour and went for skis. When I told them we were going snowboarding they were all like they gonna be boarding like the pro right away. How hard can it be right?


----------



## gsmokez (Dec 25, 2009)

I had a similar experience with a friend of mine. Taking two of my other friends in a few hours for their first time as well so I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*I'd have like 7 pennies...at least!*

same thing with my friends who thought they could surf since they could snowboard and skate.

welcome to paddling...er, well, ur not paddling, thats more of splashing and getting tired....

and don't even get me started on roofing.....if I had a penny for every kid that worked a half day roofing and did not come back after lunch......


yea yea somebody post the "we got a baddass here" meme, I'm old and decrepit now anyway....


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

speedjason said:


> So I took three coworkers with me snowboarding yesterday, two of them quit just after 1 hour and went for skis. When I told them we were going snowboarding they were all like they gonna be boarding like the pro right away. How hard can it be right?


Did you guys take lessons? The biggest mistake I see is people trying to learn snowboarding without lessons. It makes it so much harder just trying to figure out turning without lessons.


----------



## gsmokez (Dec 25, 2009)

Honestly I learned without any lessons and I love it. Maybe I might have learned it quicker with lessons but that didn't push me to quit.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

gsmokez said:


> Honestly I learned without any lessons and I love it. Maybe I might have learned it quicker with lessons but that didn't push me to quit.


That's the biggest mistake though. Your friends are not you and some people get frustrated quicker.

The fact is if we could get every beginner to take lessons at the start, the drop out rate for snowboarding would be waaay lower. I see a lot of people get frustrated trying to figure out riding sideways and end up moving to skiing because it's easier to stand.

Not to mention how learning without lessons typically causes huge bad habit problems later, but that's a whole different issue.


----------



## gsmokez (Dec 25, 2009)

Can't argue with you there. I just feel that it's not impossible to learn without lessons, just takes some patience and perseverance. One issue is that most people would rather go with friends and learn with them instead of with a random instructor with a group of strangers. I guess it just depends on the kind of person that you are.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

gsmokez said:


> Can't argue with you there. I just feel that it's not impossible to learn without lessons, just takes some patience and perseverance. One issue is that most people would rather go with friends and learn with them instead of with a random instructor with a group of strangers. I guess it just depends on the kind of person that you are.


Yeah it can be tricky, some people are just anti-lessons until they run into problems later.

The way I always convinced friends is to get them to split a private lesson between a group of them. That way everyone can stick together, the cost isn't as absurd, and they get lessons at the same time so they don't spend 3 hours figuring out what they could learnt in 10 minutes.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Jed said:


> Did you guys take lessons? The biggest mistake I see is people trying to learn snowboarding without lessons. It makes it so much harder just trying to figure out turning without lessons.


I was coaching them. teaching them how to work on edges, stance, where to put their weight on the board, riding with them.:dunno:
the only thing left I could do is ride the board for them.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

speedjason said:


> I was coaching them. teaching them how to work on edges, stance, where to put their weight on the board, riding with them.:dunno:


Are you an instructor?

Not saying it was your lessons (you may be be a great teacher for all I know), but I see a lot of people who aren't instructors try to teach their friends and it doesn't work out because the person teaching has issues translating what they need to do into simple beginner speak or doesn't know how to get beginners to do what they're trying to explain.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Jed said:


> Are you an instructor?
> 
> Not saying it was your lessons (you may be be a great teacher for all I know), but I see a lot of people who aren't instructors try to teach their friends and it doesn't work out because the person teaching has issues translating what they need to do into simple beginner speak or doesn't know how to get beginners to do what they're trying to explain.


that is true. the two people who quit didn't even bother asking me. I knew 5 minutes after I was teaching them how to skate, how to stop, how to stand on the board, how to put pressure the edges, even showed them how their body position and board should feel like when making a turn, they immediately decided they gonna hit the bunny slope was a bad idea.
the other thing is one's willingness to learn is also a factor. if you aren't not willing to do it, you just never will learn.
guess when you are in your 40's its hard to start snowboarding. the 20 something dude wants to go back again.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

speedjason said:


> that is true. the two people who quit didn't even bother asking me. I knew 5 minutes after I was teaching them how to skate, how to stop, how to stand on the board, how to put pressure the edges, even showed them how their body position and board should feel like when making a turn, they immediately decided they gonna hit the bunny slope was a bad idea.
> the other thing is one's willingness to learn is also a factor. if you aren't not willing to do it, you just never will learn.
> guess when you are in your 40's its hard to start snowboarding. the 20 something dude wants to go back again.


The trick I use for this is getting them to make a small wager while they're still cocky and confident before the lesson. Many guys are naturally competitive so just having a small wager on something can be that tipping point that makes them stick it out past the initial learning pain.

If you want to be really motivating and don't mind spending $10, buy a 6 pack before the lesson, show it to them, say it's already theirs, but then say you're taking it away if they wuss out during the lesson. You'll find many guys will tough it out through a lot of falls just to not lose a 6 pack of beer.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Jed said:


> The trick I use for this is getting them to make a small wager while they're still cocky and confident before the lesson. Many guys are naturally competitive so just having a small wager on something can be that tipping point that makes them stick it out past the initial learning pain.
> 
> If you want to be really motivating and don't mind spending $10, buy a 6 pack before the lesson, show it to them, say it's already theirs, but then say you're taking it away if they wuss out during the lesson. You'll find many guys will tough it out through a lot of falls just to not lose a 6 pack of beer.


:thumbsup:good thinking.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

Jed said:


> You'll find many guys will tough it out through a lot of falls just to not lose a 6 pack of beer.


Must. Get. Beer. Only 2 more hours of catching edges and eating snow to go.


----------



## Art_mtl (Feb 25, 2013)

Happened to me too. I took coworker snowboarding, before we got there he was all like a pro and how easy it is to ride. when we got there he did take a lesson, then he tried going down a bunny hill few times on his own then he quit and spend rest of day in a bar. After that he couldn't seat or go up the stairs for a week, and never went back. So even taking a lesson doesn't help for some people.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Jed said:


> That's the biggest mistake though. Your friends are not you and some people get frustrated quicker.
> 
> The fact is if we could get every beginner to take lessons at the start, the drop out rate for snowboarding would be waaay lower. I see a lot of people get frustrated trying to figure out riding sideways and end up moving to skiing because it's easier to stand.
> 
> Not to mention how learning without lessons typically causes huge bad habit problems later, but that's a whole different issue.


Very true. I learned without lessons, and if I could send myself a message back in time, it would be: "Buy Microsoft". That and "take lessons". :laugh:


----------



## eastwest (Dec 31, 2013)

Some people just can't get the hang of it, no matter how many times they go. They get scared of going down too fast and bail. I've taught a few of friends and the ones that don't snowboard anymore are the one that couldn't get over their fears.


----------



## Silverlight (Dec 25, 2013)

Okay, well I only have one day of snowboarding under my belt (just started this season and can't wait to go back :yahoo: ) and started without lessons. To prepare myself for it, I read just about everything I could find on learning to snowboard and watched dozens of videos. I guess you could say I was also that cocky 18yo thinking that I could pick it up no problem. Well, sure as hell was I wrong. The first hr and a half I was basically on my ass trying to go down blues (yes my friends made me go down a blue as the first slope). I fell a hell of a lot of times. It also didn't help that I was wearing the toe strap wrong on my boots and wasn't getting any toeside leverage :dunno: left my with lots of caught edges trying to turn toeside. buying a 08 burton custom x didn't really help the catching edge parts of riding hahah

But, after that hr and a half things started to click and I was making it down the same blues I couldn't before, without falling. It seemed that all the information I read and saw started to make a lot more sense and it came to the point that my friends were having to catch up to me. I'm not saying i was carving, but definitely figured out how to link turns. The camber profile of the cx definitely helped in not developing bad habits. After it all clicked, I enjoyed it 100x's more and can honestly say I might be addicted. I haven't found a rush similar to riding down a slope at speed other than longboarding (which may have helped learning how to ride).


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

no, it's not for everyone thank god


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

eastwest said:


> Some people just can't get the hang of it, no matter how many times they go. They get scared of going down too fast and bail. I've taught a few of friends and the ones that don't snowboard anymore are the one that couldn't get over their fears.


I was just talking about snowboarders' personalities. I guess you need to be a little reckless in personality to be able to overcome the fear of snowboarding. to be able to point that board straight down. I bet skiers have different mentalities like they like to be safe and secure.


----------



## Silverlight (Dec 25, 2013)

speedjason said:


> I was just talking about snowboarders' personalities. I guess you need to be a little reckless in personality to be able to overcome the fear of snowboarding. to be able to point that board straight down. I bet skiers have different mentalities like they like to be safe and secure.


I would agree with that 100%. You gotta know that injury can be a pretty realistic outcome of snowboarding. But also the other outcome is a feeling that really can't be replicated and I think that's what makes a snowboard addict. Constantly chasing that feeling no matter what may be the outcome.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Art_mtl said:


> Happened to me too. I took coworker snowboarding, before we got there he was all like a pro and how easy it is to ride. when we got there he did take a lesson, then he tried going down a bunny hill few times on his own then he quit and spend rest of day in a bar. After that he couldn't seat or go up the stairs for a week, and never went back. So even taking a lesson doesn't help for some people.


These people weren't giving the warning -- YOU MUST GO THREE TIMES BEFORE YOU QUIT!

I hate lessons, too. Never take 'em for anything. But I did for snowboarding. Everyone told me before that you have to give it at least three times, because after the first time you'll never want to go back...and after the second time you'll still be in pain. Third time it clicks. That's how it worked for me. After the first trip out I couldn't even roll over in bed I was in so much pain. Can't believe I even when back for a second time, but at least I was able to go down Okemo from the top. But still was in so much pain, I wondered what the point was. But I went back. Third time was the charm. Eureka! Dude's friends were obviously not told the 3-try rule! :laugh:


----------



## Art_mtl (Feb 25, 2013)

surfinsnow said:


> These people weren't giving the warning -- YOU MUST GO THREE TIMES BEFORE YOU QUIT!
> 
> I hate lessons, too. Never take 'em for anything. But I did for snowboarding. Everyone told me before that you have to give it at least three times, because after the first time you'll never want to go back...and after the second time you'll still be in pain. Third time it clicks. That's how it worked for me. After the first trip out I couldn't even roll over in bed I was in so much pain. Can't believe I even when back for a second time, but at least I was able to go down Okemo from the top. But still was in so much pain, I wondered what the point was. But I went back. Third time was the charm. Eureka! Dude's friends were obviously not told the 3-try rule! :laugh:


LOL well first two times I went I did take a lesson and for sure third time it started to click  Some people just give up too easy or just can't get over the fear of some pain or for some other reason just quit, so yeah snowboarding isn't for them


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

People need to stick with it. I'm no speed demon. The feeling that made me come back was being on the mountain and edging for the first time. I don't mind people quitting though to be honest. I like it when there's fewer people.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I was on skis once in my life. During that one experience, Even tho I totally sucked at it. I never fell while skiing anywhere near as hard, I didn't even get too badly hurt. I didn't experience anything while trying to ski that was anywhere near as brutal, painful and humiliating as I did attempting to learn how to snowboard! Even so, skiing just didn't feel right to me from the get go! I never tried it again. That was 30+ YEARS AGO

However, the very first time I went snowbaording and slid 10 - 20 ft. straight down the bunny slope without falling, (...until I came to a stop!) I knew _this_ was something I wanted to do! But maybe more importantly, it felt way more natural to me and I believed it was something I _could_ do! Even tho I have been brutalized, bruised, beaten, humbled and humiliated trying to learn it!

_Snowboarding *ROCKS!!!!*_ :thumbsup:


----------



## gsmokez (Dec 25, 2009)

Just got back from some boarding, took two of my friends for their first time out. I was giving them tips on what to do and helped them get a hang of controlling the heelside and toeside while plowing down the bunny hill. They got a little banged up in the process but they're picking it up quick and can't wait to go again. All depends on the person you go with I guess. Some people just have unrealistic expectations of their abilities.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> same thing with my friends who thought they could surf since they could snowboard and skate.
> 
> welcome to paddling...er, well, ur not paddling, thats more of splashing and getting tired....
> 
> ...


Fellow roofing brother right here!

I mostly do hot rubber waterproofing... and honestly roofing is way easier!

First job I ever had was at a lumber mill on the green chain. 17 years old, fresh outta school. Some of the stuff they had us doing was unbelievable. Stuff I still barely know how we were physically able to do it...

Then there were all those guys who walked off after a couple hours... :laugh:


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Jed said:


> The trick I use for this is getting them to make a small wager while they're still cocky and confident before the lesson. Many guys are naturally competitive so just having a small wager on something can be that tipping point that makes them stick it out past the initial learning pain.
> 
> If you want to be really motivating and don't mind spending $10, buy a 6 pack before the lesson, show it to them, say it's already theirs, but then say you're taking it away if they wuss out during the lesson. You'll find many guys will tough it out through a lot of falls just to not lose a 6 pack of beer.


oh the shit i would do for a good 6 pack of beer...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

destroy said:


> Fellow roofing brother right here!
> 
> I mostly do hot rubber waterproofing... and honestly roofing is way easier!
> 
> ...


i've done torchdown too, just not nearly as much, i wish they did shake roofs here in CO, those are the most fun.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> ....and don't even get me started on roofing.....if I had a penny for every kid that worked a half day roofing and did not come back after lunch......
> 
> yea yea somebody post the "we got a baddass here" meme, I'm old and decrepit now anyway....





destroy said:


> Fellow roofing brother right here!
> 
> I mostly do hot rubber waterproofing... and honestly roofing is way easier!





snowklinger said:


> i've done torchdown too, just not nearly as much, i wish they did shake roofs here in CO, those are the most fun.



I spent 4-5 years loading roofs with cement and clay tiles out in SoCal! 8 hours a day in the California sun, moving 12-14 Tons of tile up & across roofs 45-50lbs at a crack! Piecework! I couldn't pay white boys enough to keep them.

...but Hot Tar? Fuck that! Those guys are crazy!


----------



## shauna03 (Nov 12, 2013)

speedjason said:


> So I took three coworkers with me snowboarding yesterday, two of them quit just after 1 hour and went for skis. When I told them we were going snowboarding they were all like they gonna be boarding like the pro right away. How hard can it be right?


*BUT ACTUALLY.*

i'm taking my friend soon... she loves to be the best.. at everything. word for word, she said, "i'm gonna get out there and be a pro. i can feel it. I'm gonna be better than you on my first day i just know it."

(this is also the girl who is preparing to _buy_ a snowboard right now, even though she has never been before.)

this should be quiiite entertaining. my bet is she's gonna get pretty frustrated.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

shauna03 said:


> *BUT ACTUALLY.*
> 
> i'm taking my friend soon... she loves to be the best.. at everything. word for word, she said, "i'm gonna get out there and be a pro. i can feel it. I'm gonna be better than you on my first day i just know it."
> 
> ...


she is an idiot, actually it sounds more like cocky/shit-talker than idiot, but you will get the last laugh when she can't sit in the car because her tailbone/knees hurt to much.

it's great to go in with a positive attitude but to start gnar'n out on your friends, and potentially buying a setup before she has even tried the sport is just silly.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

koi said:


> she is an idiot, actually it sounds more like cocky/shit-talker than idiot, but you will get the last laugh when she can't sit in the car because her tailbone/knees hurt to much.
> 
> it's great to go in with a positive attitude but to start gnar'n out on your friends, and potentially buying a setup before she has even tried the sport is just silly.


BWHAHA! Great reply! I had no problem telling my wife to get lost. I couldn't help her, I'm not an instructor. I was happy to pay for lessons, because otherwise we'd just yell at each other. 

But then, we were already married. I wasn't worried about getting laid. This dude won't have to worry about it, either, after his girlfriend is writhing in pain and hates snowboarding and never wants to go back to the mountain.

FRIENDS DON'T TEACH FRIENDS HOW TO SNOWBOARD. Take a fucking lesson with someone you aren't trying to sleep with.


----------



## shauna03 (Nov 12, 2013)

surfinsnow said:


> BWHAHA! Great reply! I had no problem telling my wife to get lost. I couldn't help her, I'm not an instructor. I was happy to pay for lessons, because otherwise we'd just yell at each other.
> 
> But then, we were already married. I wasn't worried about getting laid. This dude won't have to worry about it, either, after his girlfriend is writhing in pain and hates snowboarding and never wants to go back to the mountain.
> 
> FRIENDS DON'T TEACH FRIENDS HOW TO SNOWBOARD. Take a fucking lesson with someone you aren't trying to sleep with.


well i'm a girl and the beginner boarder that we're discussing is my best friend so i'm willing to teach her myself at the expense of not getting to sleep with her.


----------



## shauna03 (Nov 12, 2013)

I don't get why some people have such a stick up their ass about how you can't teach your friends, and how they _need_ to take lessons. Some people can't afford lessons. And honestly it doesn't make much of a difference. It may take a little longer but it's not like you can't learn without paying someone to walk you through the process step by step.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

shauna03 said:


> I don't get why some people have such a stick up their ass about how you can't teach your friends, and how they _need_ to take lessons. Some people can't afford lessons. And honestly it doesn't make much of a difference. It may take a little longer but it's not like you can't learn without paying someone to walk you through the process step by step.


The real key is attitude. Does the person like the idea of riding or does the person really want to ride. It's all about commitment.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

shauna03 said:


> Some people can't afford lessons.


considering lift tickets generally cost $60-$100 / day, the sooner you're off the bunny hill and actually riding the mountain, the less money you're wasting 

think of it as an investment


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

there is truth in the FRIENDS DONT TEACH FRIENDS thing.. I tried to teach my fiance 2 years ago.. it took 15 seconds of getting off the lift on the bunny hill for her to call me asshole. We're too close, we're too friendly and I'm too impatient. Luckily, a friend of mine who took lessons and retained alot of the information was able to help her. It still took alot of time. Had I known then what I know now, I would've paid for the lessons for her myself to save everyone alot of aggravation and frustration.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Not knowing how experienced a rider u r, I will say It's not so much that we've a stick up the arse!  It's that we've seen and heard and personally experienced this situation soooooo many times. That advice is actually meant to spare BOTH parties much frustration, aggravation and pain. 

Relationships have actually ended as a result of trying to teach a significant other. No joke, no shit! It's such a common ocurrance that it's a running joke around here about the guy (....I admit nothing!) who's scoping the hill from the lift, looking to spot that guy trying to teach his GF. Waiting for the moment he rides off down the hill in anger & frustration. Leaving her in tears sitting on her bruised butt in the snow! Waiting to swoop in to save her from the insensetive brute! :yahoo:  :bowdown:

Come to think of it, that strategy might work just as well with girlfriend teaching girlfriend. Hmnnn, Exactly how patient r u, and where do you ride? Swoooop!  :eusa_clap:


----------



## shauna03 (Nov 12, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Not knowing how experienced a rider u r, I will say It's not so much that we've a stick up the arse!  It's that we've seen and heard and personally experienced this situation soooooo many times. That advice is actually meant to spare BOTH parties much frustration, aggravation and pain.
> 
> Relationships have actually ended as a result of trying to teach a significant other. No joke, no shit! It's such a common ocurrance that it's a running joke around here about the guy (....I admit nothing!) who's scoping the hill from the lift, looking to spot that guy trying to teach his GF. Waiting for the moment he rides off down the hill in anger & frustration. Leaving her in tears sitting on her bruised butt in the snow! Waiting to swoop in to save her from the insensetive brute! :yahoo:  :bowdown:
> 
> Come to think of it, that strategy might work just as well with girlfriend teaching girlfriend. Hmnnn, Exactly how patient r u, and where do you ride? Swoooop!  :eusa_clap:


I've taught four friends before, no problem. Then again, teaching is my profession, so maybe I just have extra patience and understanding. And I'm in New England


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

/\ he was being facetious.. at least i hope. either way, probably better off NOT telling him where youre at lol


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

shauna03 said:


> well i'm a girl and the beginner boarder that we're discussing is my best friend so i'm willing to teach her myself at the expense of not getting to sleep with her.


You're missing the point. While I'd encourage you to sleep with your girlfriend, I'd also encourage you to call your favorite mountain. Almost every one of them will give you a free all-day lift ticket if your friend signs up for a lesson. Split the cost...if the lesson is $100, you each pay $50 and you get to ride all day while she learns. 

Then after snowboarding you can shack up in front of the fire at the inn and have hot girl-girl sex. Or not. Just projecting my idea of a good day of newbie snowboarding.

:laugh:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

East§ide said:


> /\ he was being facetious.. at least i hope. either way, probably better off NOT telling him where youre at lol


Kill joy! :laugh:


----------



## shauna03 (Nov 12, 2013)

guys. NOT my girlfriend. best friend. not girlfriend.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

shauna03 said:


> guys. NOT my girlfriend. best friend. not girlfriend.


No judgement. Friend, girlfriend, boyfriend, whatever...pay for a lesson while you ride the mountain. You'll love each other for it, sex or not. Friends are the WORST teachers.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

teaching wives and GFs is a bad idea

teaching friends depends on your patience and ability as a teacher, and their drive to learn

teaching your kids is a duty


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> Kill joy! :laugh:


 <--- Keeping members out of Jail since 2011.


----------



## shauna03 (Nov 12, 2013)

CassMT said:


> teaching friends depends on your patience and ability as a teacher, and their drive to learn


^ :thumbsup:


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

CassMT said:


> *Teaching your kids is a duty*


Word. Just don't try to teach your wife or SO.


----------



## Silverlight (Dec 25, 2013)

I learned from neither a friend or instructor. Just wanted to get into snowboarding so I bought a board and all respective equipment and starting going down slopes. heck it left me with lots of caught edges and bruises, but i still enjoyed the hell out of it and can't wait to progress even more


----------



## shauna03 (Nov 12, 2013)

Silverlight said:


> I learned from neither a friend or instructor. Just wanted to get into snowboarding so I bought a board and all respective equipment and starting going down slopes. heck it left me with lots of caught edges and bruises, but i still enjoyed the hell out of it and can't wait to progress even more


right on :eusa_clap:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Beer is my motivation every day! I won't drink at lunch on the hill until it's May and we're all sitting out in T-shirts enjoying a spring snowboard BBQ. I save beer for the end of the day and it's my motivation to keep pushing...




snowklinger said:


> yea yea somebody post the "we got a baddass here" meme, I'm old and decrepit now anyway....


Done!


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

shauna03 said:


> *BUT ACTUALLY.*
> 
> i'm taking my friend soon... she loves to be the best.. at everything. word for word, she said, "i'm gonna get out there and be a pro. i can feel it. I'm gonna be better than you on my first day i just know it."
> 
> ...



Encourage her to buy it, make sure she buys one that you want. Then when she quits you can buy it off of her for cheap. And if she doesn't then she has a nice setup to ride. Win win. 



chomps1211 said:


> Not knowing how experienced a rider u r, I will say It's not so much that we've a stick up the arse!  It's that we've seen and heard and personally experienced this situation soooooo many times. That advice is actually meant to spare BOTH parties much frustration, aggravation and pain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude. My girlfriend wants to learn. But I already told her I will not teach her, it's just the way she is the kinda person she is. She's stubborn as hell, and does what she does how she wants. I can already see myself getting punched in the face over the whole ordeal... I flat told her I'd buy her the gear, take her to the mountain, and buy her a lesson. But I will not teach her. Bec I know how it's going to go down. in a teaching setting she will only get pissed off and shutdown on me. But she will be a little nicer to someone she doesn't know that is trying to do her job. Bottom line what I'm saying is you need to know what kind of person you're teaching... If they're generally open minded go for it but if they are stubborn and closed minded run like hell and make it someone else's issue.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a funny story (from this year actually) regarding watching a guy teaching his significant other how to snowboard. I was coming back from the furthest lift to the main area of a resort I frequent on a long winding green run. This couple was quite a ways in front of me and they were looking at each other, holding hands and flatbasing in the same direction I was headed. I had noticed them earlier in the day on the bunny slope when I took my 6-year-old over there and the gal in this relationship was clearly very trepidatious about the whole snowboarding thing.

Anyways, as I'm heading down this run and even though I'm gaining on them very quickly, the thought crossed my head that they were going pretty fast for holding hands together. Mostly because they were flatbasing. I then decided to widen my line around them because I just knew that this scenario was going to end badly. Sure enough, as I was about 20 or 30 yards from them, she caught an edge and they both went flying to the ground. I slowed down a bit to see if they were OK, but before I did he had already gotten up to go over to her and she was was focking pissed. All I could make out as I passed them was "I TOLD YOU I WANTED TO STAY ON THE BUNNY HILL YOU FUCKING ASSHOLE!!!". Seeing as how they were not hurt, I just had a chuckle and kept a wide berth, feeling for that poor sucker who made that poor decision. :laugh:


----------



## Liliana (Mar 24, 2013)

trapper said:


> I have a funny story (from this year actually) regarding watching a guy teaching his significant other how to snowboard. I was coming back from the furthest lift to the main area of a resort I frequent on a long winding green run. This couple was quite a ways in front of me and they were looking at each other, holding hands and flatbasing in the same direction I was headed. I had noticed them earlier in the day on the bunny slope when I took my 6-year-old over there and the gal in this relationship was clearly very trepidatious about the whole snowboarding thing.
> 
> Anyways, as I'm heading down this run and even though I'm gaining on them very quickly, the thought crossed my head that they were going pretty fast for holding hands together. Mostly because they were flatbasing. I then decided to widen my line around them because I just knew that this scenario was going to end badly. Sure enough, as I was about 20 or 30 yards from them, she caught an edge and they both went flying to the ground. I slowed down a bit to see if they were OK, but before I did he had already gotten up to go over to her and she was was focking pissed. All I could make out as I passed them was "I TOLD YOU I WANTED TO STAY ON THE BUNNY HILL YOU FUCKING ASSHOLE!!!". Seeing as how they were not hurt, I just had a chuckle and kept a wide berth, feeling for that poor sucker who made that poor decision. :laugh:


I suppose the story shows that another reason to hire a proper instructor is that although you may be able to snowboard just fine, _teaching_ requires a completely different skill set to avoid this type of outcome. Snowboarding may not be for everyone, but teaching is for an even smaller set of people. :dizzy:


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

trapper said:


> I have a funny story (from this year actually) regarding watching a guy teaching his significant other how to snowboard. I was coming back from the furthest lift to the main area of a resort I frequent on a long winding green run. This couple was quite a ways in front of me and they were looking at each other, holding hands and flatbasing in the same direction I was headed. I had noticed them earlier in the day on the bunny slope when I took my 6-year-old over there and the gal in this relationship was clearly very trepidatious about the whole snowboarding thing.
> 
> Anyways, as I'm heading down this run and even though I'm gaining on them very quickly, the thought crossed my head that they were going pretty fast for holding hands together. Mostly because they were flatbasing. I then decided to widen my line around them because I just knew that this scenario was going to end badly. Sure enough, as I was about 20 or 30 yards from them, she caught an edge and they both went flying to the ground. I slowed down a bit to see if they were OK, but before I did he had already gotten up to go over to her and she was was focking pissed. All I could make out as I passed them was "I TOLD YOU I WANTED TO STAY ON THE BUNNY HILL YOU FUCKING ASSHOLE!!!". Seeing as how they were not hurt, I just had a chuckle and kept a wide berth, feeling for that poor sucker who made that poor decision. :laugh:



And trapper comes in with the swoop lol.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

andrewdod said:


> And trapper comes in with the swoop lol.


Ha, there was a reason I had noticed them more than once! Let's just say she was easy on the eyes. But, I'm married so no swoop for me.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

You can look but can't touch. That's my motto.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

andrewdod said:


> You can look but can't touch. That's my motto.


Just cause I drive a Toyota doesn't mean I don't like looking at other cars on the road. I just wish it was morally okay to test drive other cars without upsetting the car at home. :dizzy:


----------



## Shred&Butter (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes I've seen it so many times. They see the cool kids boarding, hire a board, fall on their face a few times then go swap the board for skis . That's mainly people who went skiing when they were younger as I guess they get comfort from it.

I learnt to board on my own within a few hours but I had 1 lesson towards the end of that week. It was a good idea as the instructor taught me to correct my turning habits, which made me more confident. At first I was overcompensating with my hips

I have taught somebody too but I prefer to wait a few days so I can observe their faults and guide them that way. If I taught them from scratch they'd end up being the worst boarders ever haha. I'd get bored by the time they strap in and I'd take them straight to a jib.

The best lesson anybody can teach a new boarder is: "If you want a rest, don't sit down just over the crest of a hill".


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

andrewdod said:


> And trapper comes in with the swoop lol.





trapper said:


> Ha, there was a reason I had noticed them more than once! Let's just say she was easy on the eyes. But, I'm married so no swoop for me.


Swoopus interuptus! 

Laugh all you want at the "Creepy Ol' Lech" but I _have_ actually helped a few ppl I've seen in this situation. (...unfortunately, I have yet to hear some PYT say to me, "You're my Hero! Take me you beast!) lol! But I have helped and maybe even salvaged a relationship r two. 

I make no claim to being any kind of expert _or_ a teacher, but It feels good when you see that look on someones face after they experience a moment of success just as they were about to give up!! 

I love snowboarding and it feels amazing when you get to share that passion, thrill and excitement. (...might mean more to me cuz my family and the ppl I know basically think _I'M NUTS_ for doing this!)  :laugh:



Liliana said:


> .....Snowboarding may not be for everyone, but teaching is for an even smaller set of people. :dizzy:


_Amen to that!!!_


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Swoopus interuptus!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is so true. I've helped a few people my self. Even helped a guy get down a black run that he had no business being on so he didn't have to do the walk of shame.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

I lucked out...I snowboard, my wife didn't want to learn. She actually went to her doctor for advice and was told to SKI, because it would be easier on her back. Anyway, we had many of the occurrences people here talk about...total melt-downs, crying, even one time at Stratton her binding broke and she was stuck halfway up the mountain in a raging blizzard and couldn't get down. I was like _"Sorry, babe...I can't do shit for you!"_ So I rode down to the next lift and told them she was stuck up on the mountain but Ski Patrol said "tough shit." Unless she was injured or it was an emergency, they wouldn't go get her. I said, it IS an emergency...she's a beginner and doesn't have a clue what she's doing, and it's snowing a foot an hour! Too bad, they said. But they did offer to have the next maintenance guy with a snowmobile go by and check on her...he did, and brought her down.

With a qualified instructor, this wouldn't have happened. They would have called for help. Instead, my wife almost quit completely. She didn't want to go back. But that was ten years ago, and now she's riding the black diamonds with me, and even has done a couple of double-blacks. 

Friends don't teach friends how to snowboard. When you're paying serious money for a lession, you'll be more apt to want to stick with it and get your money's worth, and you won't scream at the instructor to fuck off and refuse a blow job later. Just sayin.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Monday at JayPeak helped a young man 30 something link together some turns wow the smile on his face. Priceless


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i stop and help people sometimes too, not big lesson or anything. i'll just watch em, drop a few tidbits and go on my way, good deed of the day...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

SnowDogWax said:


> Monday at JayPeak helped a young man 30 something link together some turns wow the smile on his face. Priceless





CassMT said:


> i stop and help people sometimes too, not big lesson or anything. i'll just watch em, drop a few tidbits and go on my way, good deed of the day...


Exactly!!! :eusa_clap: Especially if you notice something that you think could really make a difference. 

I saw a couple once, the bf was trying to get his gf to do falling leaf heelide. Poor girl biffed bad every time. But I noticed each time the bf rode off in disgust, she turned over, picked herself up and traversed to the side of the hill toe side. Made it ea. & every time. 

I caught up with her, excused myself for butting in and basically explained how everyone seems to have a "Go To" side. Heel side seems to be most common, (...probably easier somehow!) but for some it's toe side. Worked a couple of the same drills she was trying on her heels, but using toe. She did MUCH better. 

...as has been mentioned, the look on her face was priceless. The Bf rode up while this was going on n I explained it to him. He was impressed by what she could do toe side that she wasn't getting heel!

I felt like a million bucks riding away. 





Who *was* that Creepy masked stranger???


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> ...everyone seems to have a "Go To" side. Heel side seems to be most common, (...probably easier somehow!) but for some it's toe side. Worked a couple of the same drills she was trying on her heels, but using toe. She did MUCH better.


I'm currently teaching my girlfriend. She's open minded, adventurous, and willing to try new things so it's pretty easy to teach her. It's still frustrating trying to explain things to her that I do out of muscle memory, and I can't understand why it doesn't just "work" for her.

This happened when I was trying to teach her heel side stops and riding on her heel edge. For most people they like to look down the hill while they're learning. Took a few runs to realize she's waaaaaaay more comfortable on her toe side.

Made things much easier when we/I figured that out. 

Anyway I had to convince her to take a Private Lesson, which I'm gladly paying for, because she's frugal (read:cheap), but I think it will really help her to get to linking turns. She's probably a half day away so it will be realy beneficial. Plus it frees me up from the magic carpet and bunny hill for the morning at least, so it is slightly selfish. But I want her to progress so we can ride the whole mountain together.

Anyway as it's been stated before, it definitely depends the personality of the person trying to learn, and the one teaching. I definitely would not have tried to teach my last girlfriend. Chomps would have had a perfect swoop opp.


----------



## ThisIsSnow (Dec 7, 2013)

surfinsnow said:


> even one time at Stratton her binding broke and she was stuck halfway up the mountain in a raging blizzard and couldn't get down. I was like _"Sorry, babe...I can't do shit for you!"_ So I rode down to the next lift and told them she was stuck up on the mountain but Ski Patrol said "tough shit." Unless she was injured or it was an emergency, they wouldn't go get her. I said, it IS an emergency...she's a beginner and doesn't have a clue what she's doing, and it's snowing a foot an hour! Too bad, they said. But they did offer to have the next maintenance guy with a snowmobile go by and check on her...he did, and brought her down.


This is bullshit. Ski Patrol's job doesn't just involve emergencies, it also includes _preventing_ emergencies.

Maybe the Stratton Ski Patrol people are just douches, I've seen the Sugarbush ski patrol use a toboggan to get a noob who made a wrong turn and got stuck on a narrow, icy blue run.

Maybe you should have told ski patrol that she thought she was injured


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Silverlight said:


> Constantly chasing that feeling no matter what may be the outcome.


Man thats it!!!   Never gets old…


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ThisIsSnow said:


> This is bullshit. Ski Patrol's job doesn't just involve emergencies, it also includes _preventing_ emergencies.


Absolutely! We'd rather help somebody out and continue our skiing/boarding day than have to deal with an injured person. Nothing wrong with a courtesy ride. I can't believe that they'd say "too bad" to somebody! :dunno:


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

I've been in that situation lol, "dude just show me how to turn and shit and i'll do the rest in the park no problem"
And I just look at them like


----------



## Taylor_Gang (Aug 28, 2013)

gsmokez said:


> Honestly I learned without any lessons and I love it. Maybe I might have learned it quicker with lessons but that didn't push me to quit.





Jed said:


> That's the biggest mistake though. Your friends are not you and some people get frustrated quicker.
> 
> The fact is if we could get every beginner to take lessons at the start, the drop out rate for snowboarding would be waaay lower. I see a lot of people get frustrated trying to figure out riding sideways and end up moving to skiing because it's easier to stand.
> 
> Not to mention how learning without lessons typically causes huge bad habit problems later, but that's a whole different issue.





gsmokez said:


> Can't argue with you there. I just feel that it's not impossible to learn without lessons, just takes some patience and perseverance. One issue is that most people would rather go with friends and learn with them instead of with a random instructor with a group of strangers. I guess it just depends on the kind of person that you are.





Donutz said:


> Very true. I learned without lessons, and if I could send myself a message back in time, it would be: "Buy Microsoft". That and "take lessons". :laugh:


HAHA =)...*I CAN TOTALLY AGREE WITH ALL THE COMMENTS/PEOPLE HERE!!!* I too learned by myself with *NO LESSONS* at all. And I did it without the help of having friends around me either...*CUZ ALL OF THEM QUIT!* For my first 2 years...I went snowboarding ALONE and I still go alone to this day. And I was still able to learn it! I should of tried to make friends up on the slopes. I would of learned a lot quicker and have more fun if I did. But its HARD to make friends on the hill though...especially when everyone else has their own group already or is off doing their own thing. 

BUT...now that I think back...I should of took a lesson. That would of made my learning curve a lot shorter and easier. 

Like what a lot of other guys were saying: The biggest factor for me was *PERSEVERANCE* and the *WILLINGNESS* to LEARN and get it right!!! I just *DID NOT* want to *QUIT*. I have always had a can-do mentality and say that I can do anything I want as long as I put my mind to it. 

On the off-note though...I do agree that having the lessons would of benefited me a lot more. I know that I picked up some *BAD FORM/TECHNIQUE!!* And because of that bad form...I ended up getting a bad fall/injury early in my 2nd/3rd season and ended up not snowboarding for much of the season. That was a big *WAKE-UP CALL* for me to learn the proper technique and mindset so I don't get hurt.

So for the rest of the year...I watched a lot of videos and read ALL that I could and was able to "fix" or correct some of my bad form. To this day (5 going on 6 seasons now)...I believe my form/technique is "proper"/"good enough"....BUT....I will tell you this...First thing I do when I get back on my snowboard this season is: *GET A LESSON!!* 

Thanks.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

So I'm taking my buddy from work snowboarding for the first time tomorrow night. I've tried suggesting for him to look at just a few beginner videos before we go but for some weird reason he refuses. He's convinced he's going to get it right away and be able to handle all the runs I would normally do. Granted, he's a good athlete and all, but I just have a feeling this is not going to go how he's planning it to.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

trapper said:


> So I'm taking my buddy from work snowboarding for the first time tomorrow night. I've tried suggesting for him to look at just a few beginner videos before we go but for some weird reason he refuses. He's convinced he's going to get it right away and be able to handle all the runs I would normally do. Granted, he's a good athlete and all, but I just have a feeling this is not going to go how he's planning it to.


oh boy. Record him for the lols


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

sabatoa said:


> oh boy. Record him for the lols


You can come with us if you want, but I won't be able to ride with you the whole time I'm assuming. Just headed to Cannonsburg.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

trapper said:


> You can come with us if you want, but I won't be able to ride with you the whole time I'm assuming. Just headed to Cannonsburg.


I filed it away as a possibility. What time?


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

sabatoa said:


> I filed it away as a possibility. What time?


I'll text you so as not to clog up the thread.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

trapper said:


> So I'm taking my buddy from work snowboarding for the first time tomorrow night. I've tried suggesting for him to look at just a few beginner videos before we go but for some weird reason he refuses. He's convinced he's going to get it right away and be able to handle all the runs I would normally do. Granted, he's a good athlete and all, but I just have a feeling this is not going to go how he's planning it to.


There's ONE person I've boarded with that was able to "get it" in one evening.

He used to do a lot of slalom water skiing, and must have had really good instinct for the board control. I took him out to a hill in Ontario and we spent a few minutes working on edge control, and within a couple runs he was able to transition from edge to edge, and by the end of the evening he could actually ride a run reasonably well!

But for every good one, I've known 10 that have said they were going to "try some 360s in the half pipe" on their first day. YEAH. :bowdown:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

trapper said:


> So I'm taking my buddy from work snowboarding for the first time tomorrow night. I've tried suggesting for him to look at just a few beginner videos before we go but for some weird reason he refuses. He's convinced he's going to get it right away and be able to handle all the runs I would normally do. Granted, he's a good athlete and all, but I just have a feeling this is not going to go how he's planning it to.


make sure teach him how to fall the first thing so he will not quit after an hour because his wrists were hurting.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

poutanen said:


> There's ONE person I've boarded with that was able to "get it" in one evening.
> 
> He used to do a lot of slalom water skiing, and must have had really good instinct for the board control. I took him out to a hill in Ontario and we spent a few minutes working on edge control, and within a couple runs he was able to transition from edge to edge, and by the end of the evening he could actually ride a run reasonably well!
> 
> But for every good one, I've known 10 that have said they were going to "try some 360s in the half pipe" on their first day. YEAH. :bowdown:


Yes, some types previous experience transfer better than others. I never could get up on a slalom ski, but then again I didn't keep trying for too long (expensive!). Now that I can <kinda> snowboard, I wonder if I shouldn't go back to it and maybe I'll get it this time. I could water ski (on normal skis) and as I've progressed at snowboarding I notice how the edge "feel" is similar. My plan for when I'm old and made of money is to wakeboard in summer to hopefully keep the snowboarding skills up for winter ^^


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

speedjason said:


> make sure teach him how to fall the first thing so he will not quit after an hour because his wrists were hurting.


Already tried to tell him that, he just rolled his eyes at me. Oh well...


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

trapper said:


> Already tried to tell him that, he just rolled his eyes at me. Oh well...


Some people just want to learn the hard way. A few good spills and he'll be more eager to listen, that or he'll just go get a beer.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

It's all good. I just hope that he doesn't hurt himself seriously and has a good time even if he doesn't pick it up right away. I want people who go snowboarding with me to have positive experiences with it you know?

There is a little devil inside of me that is waiting to see his reaction to not getting it the first time though. :cheeky4:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

trapper said:


> There is a little devil inside of me that is waiting to see his reaction to not getting it the first time though. :cheeky4:


been there done that. was fun till my friends kept getting on the lift STILL thinking they gonna be like a pro in an hour.:icon_scratch:
someone just never want to accept the truth.
I shouldve video recorded my buddies. it was hilarious. they just do chicken dance all the way down while falling on their asses continuously.


----------

